
Teaching Coding from the Metal Up or from the Glass Back? - yread
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TeachingCodingFromTheMetalUpOrFromTheGlassBack.aspx
======
PaulHoule
It's the difference (nearly forgotten) between systems programming and
application programming.

You see a strong version of the latter in the gamindustri. Junta Ota wanted to
write music for games but nobody would hire him to do it so he wrote his own
game and the rest is history.

